# New Pictures of Natalie



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Great pics! I love her smile!!! She is so beautiful I wish I could meet her.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Beautiful pictures. She looks like she loves the snow.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I love her markings & her golden buddy is a handsome fellow. What lucky dogs to have a beach at their disposal (and a mom to take them).


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Awesome pictures, thank you for sharing Natalie with us! Looks like they both had a good time!


----------



## ScottyUSN (Jul 18, 2011)

They are beautiful! I'm so jealous of the snow. We were supposed to get 6 inches for Christmas. We might have ended up with 2. My 2 pups loved their first snow but it wasn't the photo op I had hoped for.

I grew up in Tewksbury MA, I have fond memories of Squam Lake, SeaBrook and Hampton.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow, she is stunning! I just love the photos. I've never seen photos of snow at the beach, is that what is covering the houses and dunes? I agree with Bentley's Mom, I sure would love to meet Natalie!

Happy New Year!


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

ScottyUSN said:


> They are beautiful! I'm so jealous of the snow. We were supposed to get 6 inches for Christmas. We might have ended up with 2. My 2 pups loved their first snow but it wasn't the photo op I had hoped for.
> 
> I grew up in Tewksbury MA, I have fond memories of Squam Lake, SeaBrook and Hampton.


Oh yeah, so you know the area... we were at Jenness in Rye ... Hampton no longer allows dogs on the beach even off season but Jenness allows them all the time I have tons of pictures of dogs at Jenness and then up further at Rye Harbor... its about an hour from my house but its so worth it... Sorry you didn't get more snow... its so funny so many people in the south will brag about how they don't get snow but I LOVE IT the more the better.. its the reason we all live up North... snow is fun...gonna head out skiing this afternoon for a bit and then maybe a snowman.... I hope you get more next time... I heard you guys have had quite the cold snap.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

nolefan said:


> Wow, she is stunning! I just love the photos. I've never seen photos of snow at the beach, is that what is covering the houses and dunes? I agree with Bentley's Mom, I sure would love to meet Natalie!
> 
> Happy New Year!


thanks so much I just think she is so pretty and its amazing how light on her feet she is for such a large dog.... she is starting to fill out a bit... and I just adore her... that is snow on the dunes, houses and rocks, they didn't get as much as we did a bit inland, it tends to warm up on the coast but yep that is snow...


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Natalie is beautiful! I LOVE seeing pictures of her! They look so happy


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Great pictures! Natalie and Emmet are both so beautiful!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fabulous pictures of beautiful Natalie and Emmett's adventures-great beach shots. 

Looks like she enjoyed the snow too.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Does Natalie get cold? Know that is a stupid question, but their coat is not thick and just wondering if the cold bothers her sometimes? Knowing Nat, I would suspect she wouldn't show she was cold even if she was! It has been such fun watching her grow into the adult she is becomming. Just love that girl and know she had a blast at the beach.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

How lovely!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I have the BIGGEST soft spot for Natalie, I think she is amazing!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Beautiful pictures of the dogs on the beach. Makes me feel like heading to the beach today. And for those who aren't accustomed to snow, snow days are the warm ones of winter. There's a saying " too cold to snow" and it's true. Typically snowy day hovers just above freezing. And we love it here too. Winter without snow is very boring.


----------

